# Just some phone pics outside today...



## ticothetort2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Haven't posted in awhile, took a few with my phone to break the pause.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 15, 2011)

Tico looks beautiful and so smooth. I love Tico's yard too!


----------



## Tom (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 15, 2011)

Beautfiul pics..Love Ticos yrad also.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 15, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 15, 2011)

Tico is so beautiful. Such nice marbling. Getting big too.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow first smooth leopard i have saw...i think...and its' a good camera/Phone!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## coastal (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice photos on a phone!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 15, 2011)

Those are great phone pics! What phone do you have?


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 15, 2011)

Looking great!! Love the markings!!!


----------



## coreyc (Oct 15, 2011)

As always he looks AWESOME what else can I say


----------



## Tropical Torts (Oct 15, 2011)

Tico's shell is phenominal, so smooooth!!!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 15, 2011)

looking good...


----------



## Cloud 9 (Oct 15, 2011)

whoa, that's a leopard tortoise? nice.


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, really nice enclosure, Tico looks great!


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 15, 2011)

thumbs up, nice pics and tort!


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 15, 2011)

I enjoyed the pics! Tico's growing very nicely and becoming high-domed! I love his shell pattern!


----------



## ticothetort2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone, He loves his enclosure also. Spends most of the day out there eating, sleeping, and roaming around.



Stephanie said:


> Those are great phone pics! What phone do you have?



It's the Droid Incredible.




Cloud 9 said:


> whoa, that's a leopard tortoise? nice.



Yes, he is a GPP leopard yearling.


----------

